# Help! Zoey needs to eat.



## sanlyd (Oct 23, 2017)

I am a new Maltese parent. I had Zoey since she was 10 weeks old. My little Zoey is now 5 months old, and is the most pickiest eater ever. I cannot seem to find something that she totally likes. I started her with Royal C, which I got from the breeder and pretty much immediately switched her to Blue. She eats the kibble (Blue) only when she is in her crate. She did eat the wet food if I hand fed it to her but she stopped. She runs from me when I try to give it to her. I just switched to Wellness which she is also not eating, kibble or wet. Although, she is eating the wet more than the blue wet. I also have samples of Farmina puppy food which is lamb, grain free made with blueberry and pumpkin. It is also supposed to help with the tear stains. It is from Italy. I thought she would love it but she just plays with it. She still has lots of energy and thank god she has not slowed down yet but she needs to eat. I keep food out all day for her so she free feeds. I do give her lots of treats and that may be filling since she is barely 3 pounds. All suggestions are greatly appreciated. Thank you.
Peace,
Sandra


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

I’d suggest cutting out the treats and stopping free feeding. By leaving food out all the time she doesn’t see the need to eat.

Go to two feeding times per day and either wet food or add warm water to kibble to make it more palatable. If she doesn’t eat at mealtime, pick it up and don’t give her anything until her next meal. That way she gets used to when it’s time to eat. Most dogs adjust in a day or two and they can go for a day without eating.

Good luck!


----------



## jane and addison (Nov 1, 2012)

I feed mine three times a day. A small amount. Dry twice a day and a little wet once a day.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Did you do the Bile Acids Test? I would definitely ask the vet to do it eventhough she is a bit older. A lot of dogs on the smaller side who are not eating have liver issues. I would ask the vet & if he/she won't do it I would consult w/another vet. Normally it is done at 16 wks. just as a base-line for any future issues. It can't hurt & may help in the long run. Maltese often have an issue w/liver that one should know about in regards to diet.
Maggie's advice is good---so do that as well. Let us know results.


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

maggieh said:


> I’d suggest cutting out the treats and stopping free feeding. By leaving food out all the time she doesn’t see the need to eat.
> 
> Go to two feeding times per day and either wet food or add warm water to kibble to make it more palatable. If she doesn’t eat at mealtime, pick it up and don’t give her anything until her next meal. That way she gets used to when it’s time to eat. Most dogs adjust in a day or two and they can go for a day without eating.
> 
> Good luck!


Totally agree with Maggie.
I've been there, done that. 
Follow this advice and she will eat.


----------



## sanlyd (Oct 23, 2017)

Thanks! I will request the test from the vet and I will stop the free feeding. Are there any signs that I should be looking for in terms of liver problems? I will cut out the treats too since I give her treats for everything including just being cute. LOL but I will stop. Thank you all so much.
Peace,
sandra


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

sanlyd said:


> Thanks! I will request the test from the vet and I will stop the free feeding. Are there any signs that I should be looking for in terms of liver problems? I will cut out the treats too since I give her treats for everything including just being cute. LOL but I will stop. Thank you all so much.
> Peace,
> sandra


I bet its all the treats and free feeding why shes picky. 3 lbs at 5 months is a good weight for her, imo. 

Good to do the BAT like Sandy suggested for future reference.
This came in real handy when my middle dog got sick. Everything was leading towards liver issues but because her BAT test was in the -range post, we knew it was Gi related. It saved alot of time and money.


----------



## unicorn1098 (Oct 3, 2017)

I have similar issues with Dolly. She just doesn't love dog food. I've found that mixing Fromm (my choice) with the RC Maltese food (the only food she willingly eats) seems to get the job done, but man. It's frustrating. I'm constantly worrying about her weight. She's currently 7 months old and 3 pounds 12oz-ish. I'd feel so much better if she hit the 4 pound mark! We did the BAT for a baseline at around 20 weeks. Vet says she's a healthy girl, just petite. He also told me to worry less about the quality of the food for the time being and more about just getting her to eat. If she wants Royal Canin or Caesar wet food... let her have it for now. I still can't bring myself to feed her just the RC so I mix. I did small meals at first 2-3 times a day (tried both schedules) and then ultimately went back to free feeding. Our other pup free feeds and the only time Dolly seems to show true interest is when she follows her big sis into the kitchen and beats with her. 

Good luck! It's definitely a lot of playing around and finding a routine that works.


----------

